# Monte ingaggi : Il modello Real Madrid



## Gnagnazio (21 Febbraio 2014)

Volevo fare un paragone tra Real Madrid e Milan.
Qualitativamente, i giocatori del Real Madrid sono superiori. Ma quando paragoniamo i giocatori con stessi stipendi, che cosa vediamo ?

Matri, Robinho, Essien, o Pazzini prendono più soldi di Isco, Khedira, Coentrao, Marcelo, giocatori che sarebbero tutti titolari al Milan. 

Secondo me, è il GROSSO problema del Milan. Teniamo in rosa, troppi giocatori inutili che prendono stipendi troppo pesanti. 
Se non vedete il problema. 

Rosa 2013/2014 Milan : 

*Balotelli 4 mln
Kaka' 4 mln
Mexès 4 mln
Montolivo 3,5 mln
De jong : 3 mln
Pazzini : 2,7 mln
Essien : 2,5 mln
Matri 2,5 mln
Robinho : 2,5 mln
El Shaarawy : 2,4 mln
Abate : 1,8 mln
Muntari 1,5 mln
Nocerino : 1,5 mln
Zapata : 1,5 mln
Abbiati : 1,3 mln
Poli : 1,3 mln
Bonera : 1,3 mln
Silvestre : 1,1 mln
Emanuelson : 1,1 mln
Amelia : 1 mln
De sceglio : 1 mln
Constant : 1 mln*
Zaccardo 0,8 mln
Niang : 0,8 mln
Birsa : 0,6 mln
Saponara : 0,6 mln
Gabriel : 0,5 mln
Cristante : 0,24 mln
Vergara : 0,2 mln
Coppola : 0,2 mln

Rosa 2013/2014 Real Madrid :

Cristiano Ronaldo 17.000.000€
Gareth Bale 7.000.000€
Iker Casillas 6.000.000€
*Karim Benzema 4.500.000€
Sergio Ramos 4.500.000€
Luca Modric 4.500.000€
Xabi Alonso 4.500.000€
Pepe 4.500.000€
Angel di Maria 3.000.000€
Asier Illarramendi 2.500.000€
Isco 2.000.000€
Marcelo	2.000.000€
Fabio Coentrao	2.000.000€
Alvaro Arbeloa 1.800.000€
Sami Khedira 1.800.000€
Raphael Varane	1.000.000€
Diego Lopez 1.000.000€
Alvaro Morata 1.000.000€
Danijel Carvajal	1.000.000€
Casemiro 1.000.000€
Jesé Rodriguez 1.000.000€*
Nacho 1.000.000€
Jesús 0.500.000€


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2014)

varane 1 solo millione... noi il millione lo diamo a cani e porci


----------



## Mithos (21 Febbraio 2014)

Mostra la tabella a quel genio di Galliani. Magari in tutta confidenza ti direbbe che non può fare lo stesso perchè deve trattare bene i giocatori dei soliti procuratori noti..Ufficialmente invece tirerebbe fuori la storia che siccome i giocatori li prende a 0 è naturale dargli compensi più elevati di quelli che, in realtà meriterebbero.


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Febbraio 2014)

io dubito degli ingaggi del real di questo 3d.khedira 1,8 mln neanche se lo vedo ci credo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] dove li hai presi gli stipendi del Real? Cmq i blancos hanno una rosa di 23 giocatori, già solo su questo dato ci sarebbe da insultare Galliani a vita


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> [MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] dove li hai presi gli stipendi del Real? Cmq i blancos hanno una rosa di 23 giocatori, già solo su questo dato ci sarebbe da insultare Galliani a vita


 [MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] prossimo link esterno/ copia ed incoll,ti fa un mese di Ban...lo abbiamo detto 39843983984398439843 volte... se dovete passarvi qualcosa in privato non qui... sei ufficialmente richiamato.. alla prossima, come detto,il ban.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Galliani è un incapace... questi dati lo confermano.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Senza contare i duemila giocatori in prestito. Cioè, prende 1 milione persino Traorè!!!
Il brutto è che questi errori li continuiamo a fare da anni. Nel 2008 bestemmiavamo perchè non riuscivamo a liberarci di zavorre strapagate come Oddo, Jankulovski, Dida, Emerson e Kaladze, e oggi si fanno gli stessi discorsi sui Robinho, Mexes, Essien e Matri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè Di Maria 3 milioni, da noi 3 milioni li prende il fabbro De Jong, 2.5 Essien contro i 2 di Isco...


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> [MENTION=357]Gnagnazio[/MENTION] dove li hai presi gli stipendi del Real? Cmq i blancos hanno una rosa di 23 giocatori, già solo su questo dato ci sarebbe da insultare Galliani a vita



Mettiamo anche in A la regola che consente un massimo di 25 giocatori in rosa..


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mettiamo anche in A la regola che consente un massimo di 25 giocatori in rosa..



Appunto, è la volta buona che Fester si suicida


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2014)

incredibile 3 milioni Di Maria, 2 Coentrao e 1,8 Khedira! Magari ne prendiamo almeno uno!


----------



## Brain84 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Non possiamo competere con la fiscalità spagnola [cit.]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fatemi capire, Modric prende quanto Mexes? De Jong prende quanto Di Maria? Matri e Robinho pigliano più di Coentrao, Marcelo ed Isco? Muntari e Nocerino più di Varane e quanto Khedira? 
Crepo male.


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Febbraio 2014)

Ragazzi, senza che citate le fonti io sono costretto a chiudere il topic.

*E' importante che vengano citate tutte le fonti da cui prendete le notizie!*


----------

